# Kokachrome.....



## Wizard1500 (Dec 10, 2015)

Maybe I'm just feeling old or very nostalgic, but I really miss printing Kodachrome.....colors were just beautiful........yea.....just feeling nostalgic.....


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2015)

Why can't you print them any more?  Or are you more lamenting that you can't _shoot_ K'chrome any more?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't shoot it any more.....besides, haven't had a darkroom in 20 years....btw, I also miss FugiColor 100 ....I really liked it for people.....


----------

